# market value for a '37 roadster?



## Tim the Skid (Jan 13, 2014)

I just saw a 1937 Schwinn roadster for sale and I'm trying to get a feel for what it's worth. Original paint, mostly complete. Has a klaxon horn, chain guard and non orig. rack added.   Thanks, Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 13, 2014)

*Love it*

Double bar roadsters are special to me. Super cool
Design and quite scare. My cousin had one a couple months ago. I would say 700.00-1000.00$ Shaun - vintage2wheel would know more of an accurate appraisal.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 13, 2014)

*37 roadster*

Here is my 37 Schwinn Bf Goodrich Roadster..One of my Favorite Rides,,,,,,Would not let it go...Not worried about scratches ,rust  or additional aging ...VALUE ? ONE MILLION DOLLARS....



                               Gary J 
                               SKIDKINGS VBC 
                               TACOMA ,WN


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 13, 2014)

*37*



Tim the Skid said:


> I just saw a 1937 Schwinn roadster for sale and I'm trying to get a feel for what it's worth. Original paint, mostly complete. Has a klaxon horn, chain guard and non orig. rack added.   Thanks, Tim




Nice bike Tim !Lets see it on a ride ...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Not a Schwine guy...*

But I'm really diggin' those Roadsters! Remind me alot ot the '36-'37 Colson double bars (aka Rainbow frame) LOVE those darts!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 13, 2014)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Here is my 37 Schwinn Bf Goodrich Roadster..One of my Favorite Rides,,,,,,Would not let it go...Not worried about scratches ,rust  or additional aging ...VALUE ? ONE MILLION DOLLARS....View attachment 132199
> 
> Gary J
> SKIDKINGS VBC
> TACOMA ,WN




Would you consider an offer of 975,000?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 13, 2014)

*37*



Tim the Skid said:


> Would you consider an offer of 975,000?



I would say more like $999,999.99 and I will throw in some extra rust!


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 13, 2014)

The boys are right they for for about  $700-1000 if clean !!  And the one your on is nice buy it !!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## oquinn (Jan 14, 2014)

*I'd like to just find a frame for one*

It would look bad ass with a springer fork....


----------



## Handyman (Jan 14, 2014)

*Market Value!*

The only thing I ever see "Market" pricing on are lobster dinners when we visit Maine!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 14, 2014)

*trying to make a deal*

I'm meeting with the seller tonight after work. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 37schwinn (Jan 14, 2014)

*37 roadster*

I like the roadsters also. I've seen this one before. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25140298592...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=251402985923&_rdc=1


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 14, 2014)

Tim the Skid said:


> I'm meeting with the seller tonight after work. I'll keep you posted.




FWIW - This one is different from the other 2 pictured.  This one has straight seat stays (reminiscent of the 35 double diamond) while the other 2 pictured have curved seat stays.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2014)

I was able to make a deal on this last night for a lot less than the seller was asking. I removed the rack, klaxon, and changed the grips. I like the simple clean lines of the double curved bars.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 15, 2014)

*It's beautiful!*

So happy for you man. Congrads . Are you selling the klaxon?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 15, 2014)

Very nice good choice on the changes you made!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice score, going to have to find one of those soon. Looks like a tall frame?


----------



## 37schwinn (Jan 15, 2014)

Very nice bike! As mentioned the seat stays are straight as opposed to all the other double curved bar roadsters I've seen including mine. But also different on this bike is the forks, I've never seen this type of forks on a Schwinn. Was this unique to the Royal badged bikes?


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 15, 2014)

37schwinn said:


> Very nice bike! As mentioned the seat stays are straight as opposed to all the other double curved bar roadsters I've seen including mine. But also different on this bike is the forks, I've never seen this type of forks on a Schwinn. Was this unique to the Royal badged bikes?




I believe I have seen some rangers with forks like that.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> Nice score, going to have to find one of those soon. Looks like a tall frame?




If I'm measuring it right,it's an 18" frame


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 15, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> So happy for you man. Congrads . Are you selling the klaxon?




Thanks and thanks for your help coming up with a value. I was able to get it for less than your low number. If you're interested in the klaxon send me a PM


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 7, 2014)

Wanted to tag onto this roadster thread. Picked this one up from Mike Spangler a couple months ago. It was pretty clean and complete just needed a good greasing, detail, matching rim set, tires, reflector and I added an 11t sprocket in the back and rolled the dents out of the fenders. Before pics first


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Feb 7, 2014)

Some after pics


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice job Mark and good score Tim!! Love the frame style!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 7, 2014)

That's a beauty Mark.  I love the Arrow paint scheme.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 7, 2014)

great looking ride, Mark. I really like the uncluttered simple lines of these bikes.


----------

